
Seven Web Server HTTP Headers that Improve Web Application Security - gulbrandr
http://recxltd.blogspot.ch/2012/03/seven-web-server-http-headers-that.html?m=1
======
mooism2
Of which four start `X-`, suggesting they are unstandardised and not supported
by all browsers... but browser support is not mentioned for these four (and
barely mentioned for the other three).

